# Presta vs. Schrader: Why??



## AllOver (Aug 4, 2006)

Presta vs. schrader, what gives? I'm am just curious as to what point the of the presta valve is. Why did bikers (never seen a presta on anything else) feel the need to change however many decades cars, motorcycles, hell anything I can imagine with a tire have been using the standard as hell schrader valve. Why change that? 

I can only think of 3 reasons to have a presta valve. So you can cuss when it bends, you can cuss when no presta pump is available, and to mumble about having to unscrew the presta valve before inflation. I can't think of any "real" advantage to having a presta. It's like 1g more light maybe?


----------



## Nigel 13 (Jun 5, 2005)

presta rules. The valve itself is better. Its cool. Americans dont like it cause its different, thus making it cooler. Its skinny, so the hole in your rim is smaller and thus more sturdy or something. It holds higher pressures better, maybe. I'm all about presta and the metric system. Seriously there are legitimate reasons, i dont feel like looking them up, because i have in the past, but if your really curious you can.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

AllOver said:


> Presta vs. schrader, what gives? I'm am just curious as to what point the of the presta valve is. Why did bikers (never seen a presta on anything else) feel the need to change however many decades cars, motorcycles, hell anything I can imagine with a tire have been using the standard as hell schrader valve. Why change that?
> 
> I can only think of 3 reasons to have a presta valve. So you can cuss when it bends, you can cuss when no presta pump is available, and to mumble about having to unscrew the presta valve before inflation. I can't think of any "real" advantage to having a presta. It's like 1g more light maybe?


You forgot a couple:
4. So you can't find a tube that will work at 7pm on Friday night just before a big ride.
5. So you can have an exposed metal valve that is usually too long and rips right through the tube at the base.

It's a European thing, I guess. I can think of two advantages, but both are seemingly negligible:
1. You can "lock" the valve. This should prevent more air from escaping, and it should keep out dirt.
2. The hole you need to drill in the rim is slightly smaller in diameter, which should give your wheel a little bit more strength.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Presta is superior, just like most things that originate in France.

Same valve types for both road & mtb = same pump works on both. Does anyone make 700x23 Schraeder tubes? 

No spring, simpler design. Simple is good. 

Easier to deflate.

Luckily, you have a choice on which type of tube to use (for MTB anyways), so if you like to buy tubes at Wal Mart and pump up your tires at the gas station and enlarge the valve holes in your rim, then schraeder is probably the system for you. 

If you are breaking off presta valves you are doing something wrong.


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

All my bikes are schrader, but my friend has a schwinn varsity [ 2006 dept store, but still decent road bike ] with presta. In my opinion, it is a lot easier to pump up to high psi than schrader.


----------



## iCrashed (Aug 15, 2006)

screw shrader presta rules


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

i like presta because even if you have 5 PSI in the tire you can put a pump on the valve easily. With schrader the valve sinks in. I think the tubes available in presta might be a little better too, not sure though.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

I ream all my rims to accept schrader, but usually run presta valves with a grommet. It's nice to be able to run a tube from wally world in an emergency..... and the look on the face of a presta snob is priceless when they ask to borrow a tube and I offer a schrader. They get to think about their closed minded ways on the long walk back to the trail head.


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

I like presta better.


----------



## MillerSHO (Sep 28, 2006)

The beauty of schrader can't be justified with bikes alone, no the beauty is that it's a standard for EVERYTHING that needs to operate like that. 

When you have something that tries to be everything, it can never shine as bright in one specific category vs. the something that was designed for one task alone.

IMO the only advantages of presta are with the small profile, high PSI road tires.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

Presta is only worth using if you have skinny rims as far as I'm concerned. I've had nothing but bad luck with them. Presta... for me to p00p on.


----------



## Crusty Oldman (Mar 11, 2004)

So far, the reasons to prefer Presta seem to be:

the stem has a locking nut, 
and
they're French.
I consider point #1 to be important, and call on the mountain biking community to demand higher-quality threaded stems for their tire tubes.

Point #2 is a question of style. And any talk about style, especially French style, just pisses me off.


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

If you have a road bike and are used to pumping your tires to 120 psi, mountain bike tires are nothing...

By the by, you can get threaded Schraeder valves, Continental, Nokian, etc.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Yep...high quality Shraeder tubes have fully threaded and locking stems... the Michelins on my Raleigh Superbe are such a design.

It really has to come down to personal preference as both systems work well and I find that Presta valves tend to be more fragile and problematic than Shraeders, especially to the uninitiated.

The marginal difference in the rim's valve hole isn't enough to affect weight or strength to any measurable degree and tire pressures are really dependent on the tire and rims and not so much on the tube used. I have an inordinate number of bikes running 27 inch wheels that run at high pressures on Shrader valved tubes.


----------



## Serenity (Aug 3, 2006)

I was told it was so that you can run thinner rims thus, lighter weight? I dunno!


----------



## WEEZ (Feb 20, 2006)

presta pisses me off


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

AllOver said:


> Presta vs. schrader, what gives? I'm am just curious as to what point the of the presta valve is. Why did bikers (never seen a presta on anything else) feel the need to change however many decades cars, motorcycles, hell anything I can imagine with a tire have been using the standard as hell schrader valve. Why change that?
> 
> I can only think of 3 reasons to have a presta valve. So you can cuss when it bends, you can cuss when no presta pump is available, and to mumble about having to unscrew the presta valve before inflation. I can't think of any "real" advantage to having a presta. It's like 1g more light maybe?


For mtb tire pressures, the ONLY real advantage I have seen to presta is the locking nut. I was not aware that shraders with locking nuts were made (though I never understood why), but after reading the post in this thread stating they are I will reconsider them again. I have had too many presta valves break on me over the years.


----------



## eebowler (May 22, 2006)

I've always had Presta rims (on the real MTBs compared to the look alikes) and now that I'm buying a new bike with Schraeder rims, I'm a bit upset.

Why I love Presta? 1) YES, because of the lockring. For me to buy Schraeder tubes with the same feature, I'll have to pay twice the price! The lockring makes it much easier to inflate a tube and the presta desing makes it easier to deflate as well. For those who 'can't find a pump', there's a little thing called a valve adapter which costs as little as $1US.

For us poor souls who have to inflate a tire by hand pump, the presta valve is much more durable when it comes to rocking from side to side inside of the hole. I always have two lockrings on my valves, one on the inside (inside the rim) and one on the outsde. This prevents the valve from moving too much reducing unnecessary strain at the valve/tube junction which as you should know, can rip the valve away from the tube.

2) Strength. It's my belief that a smaller holes equals a stronger rim. If I'm wrong, prove it to me with facts and physics not just talk.

For those of you who love Schraeder wheels,I'd like to ask: do rims with double walls pose a problem with the length of the valve? I've always had the fear of having a little stub of valve sticking out of the rim and having a hell of a time pumping up the tyre.

Thanks.


----------



## nucmedjim (Sep 11, 2006)

2) Strength. It's my belief that a smaller holes equals a stronger rim. If I'm wrong, prove it to me with facts and physics not just talk.


Are you able to prove with facts and physics that a presta rim is stronger?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

eebowler said:


> Strength. It's my belief that a smaller holes equals a stronger rim. If I'm wrong, prove it to me with facts and physics not just talk.
> re.


Nobody is going to deny that a smaller hole is theoretically stronger, just that the difference in this case is utterly irrelevant. Have you ever heard of a rim of either type (presta or shrader) fail at the valve hole?


----------



## nucmedjim (Sep 11, 2006)

kapusta said:


> Nobody is going to deny that a smaller hole is theoretically stronger, just that the difference in this case is utterly irrelevant. Have you ever heard of a rim of either type (presta or shrader) fail at the valve hole?


No, Never


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Zanetti said:


> I ream all my rims to accept schrader, but usually run presta valves with a grommet. It's nice to be able to run a tube from wally world in an emergency..... and the look on the face of a presta snob is priceless when they ask to borrow a tube and I offer a schrader. They get to think about their closed minded ways on the long walk back to the trail head.


Word, except I always but the schraders because they are like $1 cheaper. Over the years I've saved hundreds of dollars, and I am sure I spent that money on better things than tubes. BTW, for those that have a "hard time" filling prestas, get a good pump. Some of those mini pumps are just absolutely horrible. After you have a good pump, it negates the "easier to fill presta" argument.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

im not sure, but I can lay down an example (prepare for example)

Example: I have a rhino lite rim with a presta and a schrader (SP?) the schrader one requires truing every week or it will hit my frame. My rhino with the presta gets trued at most once a month.Given that the components on the presta are higher end, this example may be completely useless, but it's all i have to offer.


----------



## meloh1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Presta does not leak like schraeder valves are prone to do when filling. The chuck gets stuck easier on schraeder valves and you can lose pressure while trying to get it off. Since it's the air pressure that holds the presta valve shut you will never lose air pressure taking the chuck off. I've never had a problem with presta valves breaking off. Guess if you're ham handed this might happen. I don't think the hole in the rim makes much of a difference. After all, theres a whole lot more holes for the spoke nipples on a conventional rim/hub combo. All in all, presta are just easier to fill and are more reliable. Never had a presta valve fail but have had to replace the core on several schraeder tubes because of bad/broken springs.


----------



## MillerSHO (Sep 28, 2006)

kapusta said:


> For mtb tire pressures, the ONLY real advantage I have seen to presta is the locking nut. I was not aware that shraders with locking nuts were made (though I never understood why), but after reading the post in this thread stating they are I will reconsider them again. I have had too many presta valves break on me over the years.


That sucks cause in all my life using schrader valves on everything requiring a vavlee not once had one break.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

Schrader valves are embarrassing ( http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1530301#poststop , with apologies to Catherine  )


----------



## tmp (Sep 7, 2005)

Just a thought, air forks and shocks use schrader valves and see very high pressures with no leaks or failures( at least in my experience ). I had one presta valve pop-out of the tube, very weird, but I still use them on my wheels. Don't recall seeing any light weight schrader tubes in the LBS.


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*.*

When i was a kid, it was only dunlops, then schraders.
Presta pisses me off too  because i need a converter for it...


----------



## The Rose (Oct 15, 2006)

Presta valves are a simpler "no attention needed" valve. Have you ever seen a presta valve rebuild kit? They have them for shraders. Shrader valves are sealed mechanically with a small spring. With the presta , no spring, just air pressure.

NUcmedjim, the old, smaller hole stronger rim thing is just an old wives tale. Have you ever seen the snow cat rims? they are filled with holes to reduce the weight of the rim. I've seen them on DH as well as trial bikes. Hell normal rims are filled with holes, that are later filled with spokes. Most rims are more prone to fail at the connection. pinned rims more so than welded. I wish I still had the pic of the snow cats, but I'm sure a search for them will lead to some pics.


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

Schrader valves are for dopes who shop at wallyworld. Schrader valves leak often and lose pressure when the pump is removed. They fail too often around the bulky valve stem.
1. Presta valves can lock shut so they never leak. 
2. They are quick to fill because they do not need a lock mechanism.
3. They can be used with a schrader pump with a ten cent adapter. More often it is the loser with the schrader tube that has to walk home. My presta pump will not work on your lousy tube. Your hokey pump will work on my presta tube though. 
Only a rank amateur or an incorrigible luddite would ever use a stupid idiotic schrader valve. Open your mind, get with it and think outside the schrader world. It is not just a French thing. Pretty much the whole cycling world outside USA uses presta.

And get rid of those baggie shorts too.... Dork. (Just in case my post didn't already piss you off) Ha Ha


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

tmp said:


> Just a thought, air forks and shocks use schrader valves and see very high pressures with no leaks or failures( at least in my experience ). I had one presta valve pop-out of the tube, very weird, but I still use them on my wheels. Don't recall seeing any light weight schrader tubes in the LBS.


Yeah, schrader is fine for the landing gear (shocks and tires) in the airplanes I fly....


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

They're just different valve designs and like all products, some are better than others... using or the other doesn't make you smarter, faster. or more attractive to the opposite sex.... or same sex.

This ongoing Presta vs Shraeder debate is mind bogglingly stupid.


----------



## jkish (Dec 11, 2004)

Slimed tires are a requirement around here and trying to put slime in a presta tube is more fun than a barrel full of monkeys. It can be done if you file the threads and push the core inside the tube and hold on to it trying not to loose it while filling with slime spilling all over the place. 

They need to pass a law here in Texas banning presta's from the state. Bush should've done that when he was governor. And he calls himself a mountain biker. Sheesh. Its not too late for a federal law though. Then he could vindicate himself.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, schrader is fine for the landing gear (shocks and tires) in the airplanes I fly....


The main landing gear struts on a large jet aircraft (Boeing 767) require a nitrogen charge near 5000 psi. What type of valve is used on these struts? Only the absolute best.... yup, schrader. :thumbsup:


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

There are presta tires that have removable valve cores, continental for example...


----------



## eebowler (May 22, 2006)

kapusta said:


> Nobody is going to deny that a smaller hole is theoretically stronger, just that the difference in this case is utterly irrelevant. Have you ever heard of a rim of either type (presta or shrader) fail at the valve hole?


No. I have not.

nucmedjim : LOL. No I can't. :nonod:


----------



## eebowler (May 22, 2006)

Mr Bob. I can identify with Catherine's post as well.


----------



## jumpmonger23 (Jul 25, 2004)

kapusta said:


> Nobody is going to deny that a smaller hole is theoretically stronger, just that the difference in this case is utterly irrelevant. Have you ever heard of a rim of either type (presta or shrader) fail at the valve hole?


Exactly. In the end, who the heck REALLY cares about this issue? I don't have many years of experience riding, but i'm guessing most tubes fail because of punctures. Not because of a spring in the valve, not because the rim cracked due to a hole being too small or too big, not because a valve was too skinny and was rocking back and forth in a valve hole without a grommet. For the record, I run both, just whatever I felt like buying at the time.

Pick a type (whether it be "better", cheaper, technically superior, whatever), and get out to RIDE!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

AW_ said:


> Presta is superior, just like most things that originate in France.


White flags for instance.


----------



## Becky Thatcher (May 18, 2004)

*Just like socks.*

Think of prestas like socks. Sure people can ride well, and for a long time, in socks they buy at their local department, or discount store but to show true dedication and be counted as a cyclist you must wear special "bicycle socks". No real appreciable difference in your performance while wearing these "bicycle socks" but you will be seen and noted for your dedication to the sport. Jerseys are the same. You could wear one of the myriad sports shirts available at your local sporting goods store but that would not give you the credibility of a Primal (TM) jersey with some tribal design on it. It's about saying to the world and the bicycling community, "dang it, I am a committed cyclist and I am willing to do whatever it takes to fit in and not have to be taunted for buying my gear at Wal-Mart."

Peace and conformity be with you.

B.T.
(P.S. All my tubes are presta, and I ONLY wear defeets or sock guy (et al) socks, and shirts with back pockets while riding. After all I want to be a real cyclist.)


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> White flags for instance.


Excellent post!!!!!!!!


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> White flags for instance.


AAAHAAAAHAHAHAH

ZING!


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

This debate is retarded and full of ignorance. 
Presta vavles weren't invented as an alternative or upgrade over shrader valves. They were simply the standard in Europe, were the cycling community is still a bizillion times stronger than the US . The US auto world used shrader so it naturally carried over the US tubes and rims (I am just speculating on this, somebody correct me if I am wrong). Just two different valves. Thats all. 
For the record I use both, whatever I find at the shop in the right tube size. Then agian I am not some moronic, backwoods, sister humping ******* from middle America that is afraid of everything from Europe.  
For those not being able to use a pump on the Presta tubes, where do you pump your tires up at? There are no gas stations on my local singletrack. Every bike pump I have every bought is both Presta and shrader compatible. Ya maybe you should quit buying your biking gear at Wallyworld if they only sell shrader compatible pumps.


----------



## sanmusa (Jun 25, 2004)

Don't forget the odd Dunlop valve, rare in America and Europe, but for some odd reason popular in Asia. The Dunlop valve is a pain in the butt because it's very hard to check tire pressure with it, you need a special pump to check the pressure, and the pressure reading will be of the compressed air inside the pump, not inside the tube... odd. Also, it's hard to find a tire pump that inflates it, you need a special pump or adaptor for inflating it too!

The picture below calls it a "traditional valve", but that's a Dunlop valve...


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

The time has come to break free from Presta/Shrader oppression and embarrassment! Go Dunlop!


----------



## splangy (Aug 31, 2005)

. .


----------



## splangy (Aug 31, 2005)

Becky Thatcher said:


> Think of prestas like socks. Sure people can ride well, and for a long time, in socks they buy at their local department, or discount store but to show true dedication and be counted as a cyclist you must wear special "bicycle socks". No real appreciable difference in your performance while wearing these "bicycle socks" but you will be seen and noted for your dedication to the sport. Jerseys are the same. You could wear one of the myriad sports shirts available at your local sporting goods store but that would not give you the credibility of a Primal (TM) jersey with some tribal design on it. It's about saying to the world and the bicycling community, "dang it, I am a committed cyclist and I am willing to do whatever it takes to fit in and not have to be taunted for buying my gear at Wal-Mart."


If you can't appreciate the advantages of good cycling socks or jerseys then you probably should just stick to cotton walmart t shirts and socks.


----------



## sanmusa (Jun 25, 2004)

Becky Thatcher said:


> Think of prestas like socks. Sure people can ride well, and for a long time, in socks they buy at their local department, or discount store but to show true dedication and be counted as a cyclist you must wear special "bicycle socks". No real appreciable difference in your performance while wearing these "bicycle socks" but you will be seen and noted for your dedication to the sport. Jerseys are the same. You could wear one of the myriad sports shirts available at your local sporting goods store but that would not give you the credibility of a Primal (TM) jersey with some tribal design on it. It's about saying to the world and the bicycling community, "dang it, I am a committed cyclist and I am willing to do whatever it takes to fit in and not have to be taunted for buying my gear at Wal-Mart."


I guess you could play football with a bicycle helmet or hockey with a golf club, but it would also show your football and golf buddies that you are not commited to the sport...


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

taikuodo said:


> All my bikes are schrader, but my friend has a schwinn varsity [ 2006 dept store, but still decent road bike ] with presta. In my opinion, it is a lot easier to pump up to high psi than schrader.


I don't like to tell anyone that they are just flat-out wrong, but you are flat-out wrong. that new Schwinn Varsity is a terrible bike. Even if it is assembled correctly, it won't be worth the air in the tires. And I say "if it is assembled correctly" because I have actually seen them in the store with their handlebars installed upside down. This bike has nothing in common with the classic Schwinn Varsity, a bike which basically started a revolution with American cyclists. Sorry, but it is the truth.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

splangy said:


> If you can't appreciate the advantages of good cycling socks or jerseys then you probably should just stick to cotton walmart t shirts and socks.


There is a whole bunch of ground between cycling specific socks and jerseys and cotton.

There is another option: Socks and shirts that offer ALL the benefits (fit and materials) of cycling specific socks and jerseys, but without the advertisments on them that cost you the extra $30. Socks and shirts made of the same materials for a fraction of the cost work every bit as well as the stuff that has you looking like a walking billboard. Why is a cycling specific jersey better? Back pockets with a Camelbak?

Please explain this.


----------



## splangy (Aug 31, 2005)

kapusta said:


> There is a whole bunch of ground between cycling specific socks and jerseys and cotton.
> 
> There is another option: Socks and shirts that offer ALL the benefits (fit and materials) of cycling specific socks and jerseys, but without the advertisments on them that cost you the extra $30. Socks and shirts made of the same materials for a fraction of the cost work every bit as well as the stuff that has you looking like a walking billboard. Why is a cycling specific jersey better? Back pockets with a Camelbak?
> 
> Please explain this.


who said anything about logos and billboards? Who said anything about a Camelbak? If it fits like a cycling jersey than it must be a cycling jersey!

Although, a $100 pair of Pearl Izumi Ultrasensor shorts are FAR more comfortable and last a hell of a lot longer than a generic bike-shop brand pair of spandex for $30.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

splangy said:


> who said anything about logos and billboards? Who said anything about a Camelbak? If it fits like a cycling jersey than it must be a cycling jersey!


The part about the camelbak was to bring up the point that one of the features of a classic "cycling" jersey is often the rear pockets, something rendered useless by the camelbak (if you use one). So to answer your 2nd question: I brought up camelbaks.

To answer your 1st question: Go back and look at the post you were responding to. He brought it up. He was saying that there are alternatives to cycling jerseys with logos on them that do the exact same job, even though they don't "look" the part (a statement I agree with) and you responded by saying "If you can't appreciate the advantages of good cycling socks or jerseys then you probably should just stick to cotton walmart t shirts and socks". The only thing he does not apreciate is an overpriced peice of clothing with stupid looking designs on it, when there are better looking (or at least not stupid looking) alternatives that cost less. Yes, if it acts like a cycling jersey it is a cycling jersey, the point was that one "looks" like a cycling jersey and the other does not, and that matters to some people.

Here is the part you may have missed: He was using the jersey analogy to make a point about shrader vs presta valves. Both work perfectly well, but one goes along with the cycling "look". This leads to idiotic remarks like "Shrader is for losers who shop for tubes at Wal-Mart". Ironically, you responded by saying something similar, except about jerseys, thus emphasizing his point.



splangy said:


> Although, a $100 pair of Pearl Izumi Ultrasensor shorts are FAR more comfortable and last a hell of a lot longer than a generic bike-shop brand pair of spandex for $30.


Yes, I would agree that you really do need bike specific shorts, and there is a difference between sh!t and shinola when buying them.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Becky Thatcher said:


> Think of prestas like socks. Sure people can ride well, and for a long time, in socks they buy at their local department, or discount store but to show true dedication and be counted as a cyclist you must wear special "bicycle socks". No real appreciable difference in your performance while wearing these "bicycle socks" but you will be seen and noted for your dedication to the sport. Jerseys are the same. You could wear one of the myriad sports shirts available at your local sporting goods store but that would not give you the credibility of a Primal (TM) jersey with some tribal design on it. It's about saying to the world and the bicycling community, "dang it, I am a committed cyclist and I am willing to do whatever it takes to fit in and not have to be taunted for buying my gear at Wal-Mart


Same with ratchets on your shoes. There is nothing that screams "I'm a cyclist" more than having your screwdriver out after a long hard ride trying to get the bloddy ratchet open.

This also brings kickstands to mind. Sure kickstands can come in handy, but people are going to lok at you kinda funny when your waiting at the start of an XC race standing by your bike with kickstand down


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Schrader - because there's a greater choice of valve caps!


----------



## splangy (Aug 31, 2005)

kapusta said:


> The part about the camelbak was to bring up the point that one of the features of a classic "cycling" jersey is often the rear pockets, something rendered useless by the camelbak (if you use one). So to answer your 2nd question: I brought up camelbaks.
> 
> To answer your 1st question: Go back and look at the post you were responding to. He brought it up. He was saying that there are alternatives to cycling jerseys with logos on them that do the exact same job, even though they don't "look" the part (a statement I agree with) and you responded by saying "If you can't appreciate the advantages of good cycling socks or jerseys then you probably should just stick to cotton walmart t shirts and socks". The only thing he does not apreciate is an overpriced peice of clothing with stupid looking designs on it, when there are better looking (or at least not stupid looking) alternatives that cost less. Yes, if it acts like a cycling jersey it is a cycling jersey, the point was that one "looks" like a cycling jersey and the other does not, and that matters to some people.
> 
> ...


Here is the part YOU may have missed:

I made my initial comments because his analogy comparing department store "sport clothes" to cycling-specific clothing does not at all relate to the insignificant difference between presta and schraeder!

A good quality, proper fitting cycling jersey far outperforms any piece of clothing you could buy at a department store. It's not just the pockets.


----------



## Becky Thatcher (May 18, 2004)

*I'm gonna have to jump in here.*

Though a fine representation of my comments has already been made by *kapusta* I would like to point out that I put a little thought into my previous post.



splangy said:


> Here is the part YOU may have missed:
> 
> I made my initial comments because his analogy comparing *department store "sport clothes" to cycling-specific clothing *does not at all relate to the insignificant difference between presta and schraeder!
> 
> A good quality, proper fitting cycling jersey far outperforms any piece of clothing you could buy at a department store. It's not just the pockets.


"Originally Posted by Becky Thatcher
Think of prestas like socks. Sure people can ride well, and for a long time, in socks they buy at their local department, or discount store but to show true dedication and be counted as a cyclist you must wear special "bicycle socks". No real appreciable difference in your performance while wearing these "bicycle socks" but you will be seen and noted for your dedication to the sport. Jerseys are the same. *You could wear one of the myriad sports shirts available at your local sporting goods store *but that would not give you the credibility of a Primal (TM) jersey with some tribal design on it. It's about saying to the world and the bicycling community, "dang it, I am a committed cyclist and I am willing to do whatever it takes to fit in and not have to be taunted for buying my gear at Wal-Mart "

In my original post I was careful to distinguish between articles bought at a department store (socks) and articles bought at a sporting goods store (shirts). I stand by my statement that I don't think your speed or skill level is going to be enhanced by $9.00 socks. Having had interests in other expensive pass times (audio equipment) I have seen a lot of controversy between the tangible and the esoteric and I have no problem with anyone who wants to buy and own every niche item available however, let's not fool ourselves or others by pretending that there is an appreciable benefit where there is none.

And as I said before, I am an esotericophile.

Later


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Who cares? My pump adapts to both styles. I also don't run tubes either. I don't have a problem with either style, and in my 15+ years of riding I can't ever recall tearing off a presta OR shrader valve, at least not on my bike.


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

Becky Thatcher said:


> And as I said before, I am an esotericophile.


Does that mean you get off on socks?


----------



## Becky Thatcher (May 18, 2004)

*Yep.*



KONA_in_SB said:



> Does that mean you get off on socks?


Socks, drugs and, rock and roll.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

AllOver said:


> Presta vs. schrader, what gives? I'm am just curious as to what point the of the presta valve is.


Those of us that have never ridden anything but presta ask the opposite question.



tmp said:


> Just a thought, air forks and shocks use schrader valves and see very high pressures with no leaks or failures( at least in my experience ). .


Dammit, I'm going to have my LBS change my shock air valves to PRESTA.


----------



## sanmusa (Jun 25, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> Who cares?  My pump adapts to both styles.


The ultimate qeustion is: "Can you pump a Dunlop?"


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

AW_ said:


> Presta is superior, just like most things that originate in France.
> 
> .


like the cowardly runnaway.......and disagreeing w/the USA on everything until their country has a huge revolt problems


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

sadly, this thread that died an ignominious death over half a decade ago, was resurrected without prejudice by an assclown of epic proportions- a spammer.

but since its back, lets carry on with it! i think prestas are fine in 29ers, but for a 26, the only way to roll is schraeder.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

big terry said:


> sadly, this thread that died an ignominious death over half a decade ago, was resurrected without prejudice by an assclown of epic proportions- a spammer.
> 
> but since its back, lets carry on with it! i think prestas are fine in 29ers, but for a 26, the only way to roll is schraeder.


*This thread started before 29ers became fashionably correct*.

Everything in my following statements pertain to 26" riims, Presta has always been the norm for mtning. 
1] Lighter
2] Have a nut to lock valve to the rim. Less movement of tube.
3] Easier to control pressure and air escaping.
4] Smaller hole drilled in rim thus stronger.

In the 26" world, most higher end rims come drilled for Presta. With this being said I special ordered a set of high end Mavic 729's. Without even questioning if they would be drilled for Presta. I just assumed they would be. To my surprise they came drilled for Schraeder. So I have been running Schraeder ever since. I know there is a special sleeve that inserts into the rim. To take up the extra room then I could convert the rims to run Presta. This is somethig I have planned on doing for a few years. And one advantage or disadvantage depending how you look at it. Schraeder tubes have thicker side walls hence less flats but heavier. But I don't get flats any more running these beefy rims with beefy tires and Schrader tubes. I'm sure it's mostly the beefy tires with the correct pressure that prevents them from flatting. But when,I ran Mavic 317s with Presta no matter what pressure I ran,I would often flat. But not any more, sure there is a huge weight penalty but IMO it's worth not having rims bend and flatting all the time.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the shraeder is easier to use. But keeping air in the tube the advantage goes to the presta, you will never get a pebble stuck in the inlet that would let air out.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Presta is better 'cause it's easier to spell.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

I run tubeless and valve-less. Fill it with my leafblower and seal it with a cork.










carry a little one of these bad boys for on-trail use.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

I've had exactly two flats in four years running tubeless presta valves. Do they even make tubeless schraeder valves.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

vote for presta.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mazukea said:


> vote for presta.


Is this part of this years election. 
Wow and this thread started in 2006' that sure is a lot of campaigning.


----------



## j____dawg (Oct 14, 2012)

Having to pull out the adapter to add air all the time is a pain.


----------



## Cruzilla (Sep 12, 2012)

Schrader valves can leak air through centrifugal force, Presta valves lock so no air can escape through the valve.

Have a nice day!


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Cruzilla said:


> Schrader valves can leak air through centrifugal force, Presta valves lock so no air can escape through the valve.
> 
> Have a nice day!


Yeah but the shradder is easier to fill.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

j____dawg said:


> Having to pull out the adapter to add air all the time is a pain.


What adapter? Just about every bicycle pump made (floor or mini pump) has a direct presta valve interface. It's possible that you are talking about adapter for filling at a gas station, but every cyclist should own a pump for fixing flats while out on the trail or road anyhow.

(CO2 cartridges are useful at times, but are more costly and less environmentally friendly than a pump if you aren't in a rush)


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

AllOver said:


> Presta vs. schrader, what gives? I'm am just curious as to what point the of the presta valve is. Why did bikers (never seen a presta on anything else) feel the need to change however many decades cars, motorcycles, hell anything I can imagine with a tire have been using the standard as hell schrader valve. Why change that?
> 
> I can only think of 3 reasons to have a presta valve. So you can cuss when it bends, you can cuss when no presta pump is available, and to mumble about having to unscrew the presta valve before inflation. I can't think of any "real" advantage to having a presta. It's like 1g more light maybe?


Horses for courses. They're pretty much a necessity for skinny road bike wheels.

Before I switched to Presta, used heavy duty tubes with rim nuts as I'd had too many tubes rip on me.

But, when I switched to 29ers, I switched to Presta since those were the only tubes commonly available for 29ers at the time. Now all I use is Presta.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

j____dawg said:


> Having to pull out the adapter to add air all the time is a pain.


Buy a new pump... problem solved :thumbsup:


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Becky Thatcher said:


> Think of prestas like socks. Sure people can ride well, and for a long time, in socks they buy at their local department, or discount store but to show true dedication and be counted as a cyclist you must wear special "bicycle socks". No real appreciable difference in your performance while wearing these "bicycle socks" but you will be seen and noted for your dedication to the sport. Jerseys are the same. You could wear one of the myriad sports shirts available at your local sporting goods store but that would not give you the credibility of a Primal (TM) jersey with some tribal design on it. It's about saying to the world and the bicycling community, "dang it, I am a committed cyclist and I am willing to do whatever it takes to fit in and not have to be taunted for buying my gear at Wal-Mart."
> 
> Peace and conformity be with you.
> 
> ...


A) Who even wears Primal Wear except as a joke on funny rides?

B) You can't say ONLY and then et. al. Clearly, you don't know what et. al. actually means and you're big time offending my grammar Nazi sensibilities.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

kapusta said:


> For mtb tire pressures, the ONLY real advantage I have seen to presta is the locking nut. I was not aware that shraders with locking nuts were made (though I never understood why), but after reading the post in this thread stating they are I will reconsider them again. I have had too many presta valves break on me over the years.


A lot of Presta breakage comes from one piece hand pumps. Some claim this is simpler and a weight advantage. But it does require more user skill. There are more than one style of compact hose pumps "Mountain Morphs" that alleviate this problem.

I too agree. Bicycle tubes should be threaded. But if you look around you'll find that some people find that lock nut a pain and use un-threaded presta tubes.

Lastly I will point out that the "outie" nature of the Presta valve has an advantage in that is will not pick up grime like an uncapped Schrader. Conversely, it's much easier to add sealant to a Schrader tube as most of them have one piece removable valve cores. You can accomplish this trick with most prestas by disassembling by unscrewing the knurl nut, but the core will drop into the tube and if you let go, then it's a mega pain.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Cruzilla said:


> Schrader valves can leak air through centrifugal force, Presta valves lock so no air can escape through the valve.
> 
> Have a nice day!


If this was true, I don't think we would be using them on our cars where there is are greater centrifugal forces.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Jayem said:


> Word, except I always but the schraders because they are like $1 cheaper. Over the years I've saved hundreds of dollars,


Patching doesn't take that long. You just need a small stable of tubes so you do them all at once. If you go to a bike shop they can order a box of 100 patches for about $15.

Since I don't throw away tubes, I've save $5 per patch instead of $1 per tube ;-) I have a few tubes with 5-6 patches in them ... hmm......

When I do throw away a tube, it is typically because the stem of the knurl is bent, then it's game over. When I threw away Schraders, it was because of rips at the base of the valve stem.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> If this was true, I don't think we would be using them on our cars where there is are greater centrifugal forces.


So you haven't notticed all the people driving around with flat tires.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Presta is the better of the two imo, Schraders seem to leak air a lot faster than prestas, i think the presta is a better design, but its important to have the right pump so you dont need to stuff around with using a adaptor valve, most new pumps come with a twin adaptor that you can use it on both.
I think schraders will be phased out on all bikes baring kids bikes in the next few years, in fact its getting very rare to find schraders on any decent bike now, i cant remember the last time i saw one.


----------



## Cruzilla (Sep 12, 2012)

cars have there air valves at an angle, so the force is not the same. I ride over 10k a year on my motor cycle, it has schrader valves on it (mounted like a bicycle) and if you dont use steel caps and and keep them tight you will notice pressure loss.

Look it up...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> * Schraeder tubes have thicker side walls hence less flats but heavier.*


*

Both Schrader and Presta tubes are available in a wide range of thicknesses. Schrader tubes are not inherently thicker than Presta.*


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So you haven't notticed all the people driving around with flat tires.


You haven't noticed any other possible explanation for a flat tire besides the one that is absolutely not true.


----------



## Tony b (Jan 31, 2021)

Removable valve core is what schrader cannot do....with the invention of tubeless...it is convenient to have.


----------



## EliminatorMTB (Apr 28, 2009)

Tony b said:


> Removable valve core is what schrader cannot do....with the invention of tubeless...it is convenient to have.


Shrader cores are removable, all of them event the ones in the cheap walmart bike tubes and the diameter is larger which would makes even more convenient.... I've never had a shrader core accidently loosen up like I've had presta cores, nothing like the feeling of having your valve core come off with the cap.... can't happen with shrader.

I've decided to switch my tubless set up to stans shrader tubeless. Diameter is negligible for MTB, shrader will be much more robust, only down side is airing down is a little more work but worth it in every other regard.

Shrader valves are used in just about every environment you can imagine, much more extreme in every regard than an MTB tire. The schrader valves in my shocks have zero issues....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> You haven't noticed any other possible explanation for a flat tire besides the one that is absolutely not true.


And you didn't get the sarcasm. I just had to jump in here some 9 years later from that post. Luckily I have a memory of an elephant and remember the sarcasm.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Whoa... that dude's been on this website a really long time.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

P.S. I have schrader valves with removable cores*. Thot everybody did.
=sParty

*Not in my bicycle wheels, tho. Just in my car & wheelbarrow tires.


----------



## Tony b (Jan 31, 2021)

Interesting....i didnt know schrader was removable core.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Tony b said:


> Removable valve core is what schrader cannot do....with the invention of tubeless...it is convenient to have.





Tony b said:


> Interesting....i didnt know schrader was removable core.


Nice that you came here to share that for your first post.

All of my schraders have a removable core.


----------



## Tony b (Jan 31, 2021)

Just commenting on what showed up on my screen. Ahhh the digital world...I remember in the 90's when this distraction was much less...no smart phones and no reception on the trails.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## EliminatorMTB (Apr 28, 2009)

ooops brought a dead thread back.... 

I'm not on MTBR much, didn't realize it suggested similar posts that would be so old!


----------



## Tony b (Jan 31, 2021)

Cleared2land said:


> Welcome


Thanks


----------



## Tony b (Jan 31, 2021)

ekolto said:


> ooops brought a dead thread back....
> 
> I'm not on MTBR much, didn't realize it suggested similar posts that would be so old!


Yes....its your fault.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Tony b said:


> Yes....its your fault.


No, no. He's doing it right. See other thread.
=sParty








Mountain Bike Reviews Forum







www.mtbr.com


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Why are you guys running tubes? Do they even make Schrader tubeless valves?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

juan_speeder said:


> Why are you guys running tubes? Do they even make Schrader tubeless valves?


Tsk, tsk. Try to keep up. See post #87.
=sParty


----------



## EliminatorMTB (Apr 28, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> No, no. He's doing it right. See other thread.
> =sParty
> 
> 
> ...


This is real?? I thought you were trolling me...

Its going to take some getting used to bringing back old threads and a lot of complaints. Makes sense though, I usually refrain from brining back old threads due to backlash.


----------



## Tony b (Jan 31, 2021)

Sparticus said:


> No, no. He's doing it right. See other thread.
> =sParty
> 
> 
> ...


He is doing it wrong by making a new thread. I am doing it right by taking my comment to the old thread.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

So do they make tubeless Wood’s valves?


----------

